# Kee ( Funcompetition Agility) and agility/flyball training



## katrin bellyeu (Nov 5, 2009)

( Funcompetition)

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3K6nmiPVBI&feature=relmfu

Agility ,, wipp,, and ,, weg,, inc. '' with a beer in mouth

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrRHr02NUfM

our new flyball box

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbGwEKwT9S8

A long time ago, we trained flyball at home a little bit, but i never had a flyball box.
I used a pole for the ball.

Now, i have a flyball box.

This was the 1.st lesson with Kee.

- touch and get the ball

- ( tomorrow) touch and get the ball ( more distance and i am not more at the box) we will see ;-)

- later he runs over jumps to the box, get the ball and runs back to me.

- later ... flygility ( like flyball, but with other things. Not only jumps. Maybe slalom etc.)


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Katrin

Welcome back but I get a "can't find video" error on all three of your links. How did you find out Peter C had left the WDF?


----------



## katrin bellyeu (Nov 5, 2009)

I am so sorry. When i posted the links, it tryed it out and everything was ok. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3K6nmiPVBI&feature=relmfu Funcompetition

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrRHr02NUfM ,, wipp,, and ,, weg,, inc ,, with beer,,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbGwEKwT9S8 Flyballbox 

I am sooo sorry. I had never problems like this before.


----------



## katrin bellyeu (Nov 5, 2009)

Kee and Tazz


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

the videos work now 
Who makes that flyball box? Most of the ones I've seen are big heavy wooden bozes that weight a ton


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> the videos work now
> Who makes that flyball box? Most of the ones I've seen are big heavy wooden *bozes* that weight a ton


that is b-o-x-e-s Thomas  There is no Z in box...


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> that is b-o-x-e-s Thomas  There is no Z in box...


What are you, an English teacher? ;=)


----------



## Tracy Davis-Sullivan (May 10, 2010)

Thomas Barriano said:


> the videos work now
> Who makes that flyball box? Most of the ones I've seen are big heavy wooden bozes that weight a ton


It must be some kind of box made in Germany possibly sold for fun. That's why. US regulation boxes are bigger, use a thruster to launch the ball and are typically made out of wood.

To the OP - please be careful with that piece of equipment. Do you have a team near-by who you could work with? It's much safer that way. A good turn is important because it's such a repetitive motion.

Here's our dog doing "box work" in the driveway:
http://youtu.be/Ob-_MXe50_M

and the 5th fastest team in the world. The 3rd dog is a Mal.
http://youtu.be/SgAanBSLf-o


----------



## katrin bellyeu (Nov 5, 2009)

I bought the box from Ebay. It comes from the UK.
Yes, i know the usually boxes. But for trying out, if he likes it, i think my box is ok.?

http://www.flyball.de/
When you look ,, flyball,, and than ,, flyballbox,, you find the usually boxes.

I am happy with my box. I didn't know, if he would like flyball and so i bought this box for tying out.

wish you a nice week ;-)


----------



## katrin bellyeu (Nov 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DAjO2i_ZXU


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

dont worry if thomas likes it, as long as you are happy with your box, that is all that matters...looks pretty cool to me, I like it....


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> dont worry if thomas likes it, as long as you are happy with your box, that is all that matters...looks pretty cool to me, I like it....


Joby

I like Katrins box. It's much lighter and easier to move around then the regulation wooden ones. You really need to work on your comprehension skills. Read one word at a time and sound out the big ones


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Joby
> 
> I like Katrins box. It's much lighter and easier to move around then the regulation wooden ones. You really need to work on your comprehension skills. Read one word at a time and sound out the big ones


we are all in agreement then  

I try everyday to improve me vocablemary.


----------



## Tracy Davis-Sullivan (May 10, 2010)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Joby
> 
> I like Katrins box. It's much lighter and easier to move around then the regulation wooden ones. You really need to work on your comprehension skills. Read one word at a time and sound out the big ones


plus the wooden ones might give you splinters.


I was once watching a tournament via LiveStream and the commentator said in a very thick Texan accent "boy, that's a tight little box on that Poodle!" and I just about died laughing.


----------

